# New Specialissima CV



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

New Bianchi Specialissima climbing bike uses Countervail technology - BikeRadar












> All Specialissimas are masked and painted in their Italian facility, so the bike is the first from Bianchi to not feature any decals whatsoever, and whilst the standard bike is available in either black or the brilliant new Fluro take on classic Celeste called CK14, Binachi has also launched a full custom project called ‘Tavolozza’ (Italian for painter's palette) where you can choose from more the 20 custom colours in matt or gloss finishes for both paint and graphics, or any combination you can dream up.
> 
> Pricing has not yet been announced.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ya had me until "pricing has not been announced". Wish Bianchi had a nice ~1000g frame that's about the price of the old T-Cube and not anywhere the Oltre.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

This looks like Oltre territory to me for sure.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> This looks like Oltre territory to me for sure.


Dang it. Seems like a lot of bike companies have ditched the "reasonably priced" race frames (which weren't cheap) for the ultra expensive ones. 

Side note: my T-Cube is somewhere around 13-14lbs depending on which wheel set I use.


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

I'm just really hoping that they start to trickle down the 'Fluro Celeste' on the non-race geometries. Love that brighter color.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Isn't the Sempre Pro the frameset you're looking for, spade?
I have to se the CK14 Celeste live before I'm won over. But then again I had to see the pearl Celeste live too before I was won over. Old hand, me?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Isn't the Sempre Pro the frameset you're looking for, spade?
> I have to se the CK14 Celeste live before I'm won over. But then again I had to see the pearl Celeste live too before I was won over. Old hand, me?


The Sempre Pro is listed as 1500g. My Sempre is heavier and doesn't have the snap of my T-Cube. Haven't ridden an Oltre.

I have a 928SL that I might start piecing together sooner or later.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Competetive Cyclist list the Sempre Pro frame at 1140 g. I dunno what's right, but 1500 g is Pina Dogma 60.1 territory.


----------

